# GT35R anti surge compressor housing



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys i got a killer deal on a GT35R but it didnt have the anti surge housing so i was just wondering if there is a place where i can buy one cause id really like to have one, please let me know thanks alot


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

Kentwood MI? you on MIVE?
You really don't need the anti-surge unless you plan on running "low" boost (at WOT).
I'm sure 034MS, Kinetic, etc can get you a new compressor housing, but it won't be cheap


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (djwimbo)*

ahh crap yeah i figured it wont be cheap, yeah im from Kentwood but i got to school at FSU


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (98rzvr6)*

Those housings aren't cheap, ATP and Precision make the "bullet style" ones with the Garrett T04S compressor, see pic below:








or you can go with one of these, however much harder to get your hands on:









The first is from my 16v gti, the second my 2L 20v audi, same compressors done differently.
hth
P


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

hit up michiganVW.org for more local stuff.


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (killa)*

I run the ATP on my 35r, was ~$250 iirc...


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (R32EEEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32EEEK* »_I run the ATP on my 35r, was ~$250 iirc...

ooh ok well thats not too horrible i guess, another question, i heard it makes the turbo whistle more (the housing)? any truth to that?


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (98rzvr6)*

I couldn't tell. I changed my hotside at the same time I did the cold...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (98rzvr6)*

Or you can run the Tial T04S version like mine. And yes it will sound a little different.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing ([email protected])*

do you have one for sale or do you know where I can buy one?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_do you have one for sale or do you know where I can buy one?

Send me a PM.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Or you can run the Tial T04S version like mine. And yes it will sound a little different. 









That sir is nasty sick, my ideal way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_do you have one for sale or do you know where I can buy one?

PM Killa above.He supplies 90% of the guys in here with turbochargers.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...17195


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (98rzvr6)*

anti-surge housing is not required on a VR6 application.
(only use .82 or 1.06 turbine houisng)
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_heard it makes the turbo whistle more (the housing)? any truth to that?

Yeah the bullet style AS housing is pretty noisy....


----------



## lowCL (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (kevhayward)*

I've bought my precision ported S housing for $180 from TD Autowerkes. Also look on turbogoods.com


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (98rzvr6)*

do you have a 3 inch inlet or 4 inch?


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (KubotaPowered)*

4 inch


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: GT35R anti surge compressor housing (98rzvr6)*

I have a ported T04S compressor housing on my pt61


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

you don't want the anti-surge housing...
as long as your setup is done properly, you shouldn't have any surging issues. I know guys who run GT40/GT47-80's and 88's that purposely get rid of the anti-surge housing because all it does it lag spool by another ~500rpm or so.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_you don't want the anti-surge housing...
as long as your setup is done properly, you shouldn't have any surging issues. I know guys who run GT40/GT47-80's and 88's that purposely get rid of the anti-surge housing because all it does it lag spool by another ~500rpm or so.

a lot of local honda guys weld their housings up.


----------

